# Hello



## kittycollar (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm hoping to start breeding mice again in the coming weeks/months. Its been a few years since I last bred any rodents so really hoping I can get in touch with some breeders to start off my program.
I have a certain fondness for blues and their pointed variations so I hope to be focusing on these, with perhaps some experimentation in black varieties. That is, if my partner caves and allows me a few mice! :roll:

I look forward to meeting you all


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------

